# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Продам Пистолет для мезотерапии Meso Basic

## Comilfo

СОСТОЯНИЕ НОВОГО! *цена 750$*
Продается модернизированный механический мезоинжектор MESO basic - переходный вариант от механического аппарата к электронному, благодаря кнопочной регулировке четкого дозирования инъекций для проведения сеансов мезотерапии.
- простота и удобство в применении, сверхлегкий вес - 260г; 
- непосредственное крепление иглы на шприц, использование любых шприцов; 
- маленькая одноразовая пластиковая насадка, контактирующая с кожей, имеет перпендикулярную и наклонную плоскости; 
- точное регулирование глубины и скорости вкола;
- возможность работы на лице, шее и зоне декольте ;
- бережное проникновение иглы;
- быстрая настройка, четкая регулировка глубины введения иглы; 
- электропитание - 2 батарейки 1,5В тип R6 или адаптер от электросети 220В.
Производитель (Торговая марка): MI MEDICAL INNOVATION (FRANCE) .

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

Продам

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

*продам*

----------


## Comilfo

В продаже

----------


## Comilfo

*в продаже*

----------


## Comilfo

Продам

----------


## Comilfo

продам

----------

